# Dell E6400 internal sound card use?



## patchesj (Jun 17, 2009)

I'm looking for an inexpensive way to use REW (possible??  ) on my laptop. I can't seem to get my E6400 to use the mic input instead of the built in mic. Just shows no input levels. The control panel mentions 24 bit / 48Khz sampling, so I'm assuming it will be decent for this purpose. I have an older D620 laptop that I can get to work, but the soundcard calibration shows the -3dB point at 40Hz (!).

If anyone has used the internal E6400 soundcard, I'd appreciate some help. If not I guess I need to find a cheap USB card. Really only need analog in/out and flat response.

Thanks


----------



## glaufman (Nov 25, 2007)

24bit/48kHz sampling doesn't tell the whole story on that input. Computer Mic Inputs, especially those on laptops, are seldom sufficient to do the measurements we usually do with REW. That's why so many of us use external soundcards with our laptops. If it has a line input that may be better, but laptops seldom do. 

What mic are you using? If you're just using the RS meter, UCA202 is an inexpensive soundcard that's popular around here. Just be sure to search the web for issues between it and your OS before you buy. If you're using a standalone mic, you might need to add phantom power either from a more expensive soundcard or an external device, such as the 502 mixer, which is also popular around here.


----------



## patchesj (Jun 17, 2009)

I have a Dayton EMM-6 and Xenyx502. I had looked at an E-MU 0404 instead of the 502, but decided against it. Guess that was a mistake... Is the 0404 worth the $$ or should I just get a "standard" USB soundcard?

Thanks


----------



## patchesj (Jun 17, 2009)

This is the calibration run for my D620 internal sound card. Pretty ...


----------



## patchesj (Jun 17, 2009)

Bang your head on something long enough and it just might work... Got the E6400 to calibrate. How does this look for a soundcard response? Good enough to use with REW?


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

patchesj said:


> Bang your head on something long enough and it just might work... Got the E6400 to calibrate. How does this look for a soundcard response? Good enough to use with REW?


Looks good, go to it


----------



## spinozarabel (Mar 15, 2011)

Good morning,

Could you kindly describe the steps you took to get the Dell E6400 sound card to work for REW? I am in exactly the same position now as you were..Thanks for your help.


----------



## patchesj (Jun 17, 2009)

I'm using REW v5. I use the ITC Headphone device for the output, and the default device for the input. 

In the IDT control panel I have the headphone set as the default com device, and the mic/line in set as default com device for recording.


----------



## spinozarabel (Mar 15, 2011)

Thanks a lot for your prompt accurate response.

Madhu


----------



## toddriffic (Feb 7, 2011)

Hello all, I am new to REW and would appreciate any help. I also have a Dell laptop Inspiron N5010. I used the IDT control panel to change the mic input to line in and jumped the headphone out to the line in to attempt to create a soundcard calibration file.

Please tell me what you see right or wrong with this. Is it all usable? 

Thank you in advance. 








[/IMG]


----------



## toddriffic (Feb 7, 2011)

oops. looks like I can't post the link or image until I get five post?


----------



## toddriffic (Feb 7, 2011)

Is this a usable cal? Doesn't look so for the highs, but maybe the lows? Thanks so much for the help.


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

It is useable, though not ideal. You may get a cleaner result by changing the sample rate on the REW soundcard preferences. Also looks like the card is inverting, so check the "invert" box on the REW soundcard preferences also.


----------



## toddriffic (Feb 7, 2011)

Thank you very much sir! I will take your advise and see if that helps. I really appreciate the help!


----------



## toddriffic (Feb 7, 2011)

Thank you again Mr. John M. I used your suggestions and changed the sample rate to 48K and checked the invert box. This looks a lot better to this newbie. I really appreciate the help and added a little support, I'm sure I can a bit help more as I am able to use REW more.


----------

